# Involuntary Kegel during Sex & Masturbation



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Folks,

It's only been the last 6 months that it's occurred to me that I involuntarily kegel during sex and masturbation, in fact, pretty much whenever i have an erection. The only reason i noticed this was because sometimes i've found it difficult to reach orgasm at all (with someone) which led me to research.

I thought this was completely normal but it's not. I've read a lot of stuff that says 'yes, kegel during sex and while masturbating is good' but because it's involuntary it doesn't really serve me well. I get the impression that the involuntary contractions over say 1-3 hours (if you include foreplay) wear out my penis. Equivalent of lactic acid which prevents you from 'lifting'.

The problem now is that I have to kegel in order to achieve orgasm. I've tried to refrain but the amount of concentration involved then overrules the stimulation itself, catch 22 situation so it's been futile so far. I'd go as far as to say that i've never achieved an orgasm, ever, without this contraction... I'm not sure whether i need to stop sexual activity for a few months if it's mental, or otherwise let the muscle weaken (somehow)...

Has anyone heard of this or does anyone have any advice? I'm happy to experiment for 3-4 months before i'd consider a urologist.

All serious responses will be taken on board... :whistling:

Thanks.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

you have a gift imo. there are blokes all over the world that would love to be able to control their orgasm..


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

By this do you mean like tense your nob? If so i always do this to help me orgasm didn't think it was that easy to do it without doing so.

In fact sometimes you can 'edge' while masturbating then when you get near blowing point just use the contractions to push yourself over the edge without touching it... Thats pretty cool.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

When you urinate and then stop, that's the muscle i'm referring to... not that you would purposefully stop mid-stream though.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

...or, the muscle that makes your penis dance up and down. :bounce:


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

secret said:


> so can u still orgasm and cum as normal?


Basic answer is yes.

But i'd like to know what an orgasm feels like (or the build up) without the contraction.

I can voluntarily do it, but it's the involuntary contractions which I want to get rid of.

I should point out that it's only during stimulation that it's involuntary, i don't walk around naked moving my wang up and down. I think i've trained myself during stimulation and it's just become second nature. That's what i want to remove.

So, how do you prevent something that makes you orgasm, in order to orgasm, that's effectively involuntary? ; hence the catch 22... hmmm


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I have the same thing mate i thought it was pretty normal, im sure its that muscle that also shoots your load out.

Ive tried doing it before without contracting and its not as good

Edit: to try combat it try pushing as if your trying to push to make your pee come out faster, just make sure you dont actualy need one. This combats the other muscle that contracts i think . So like bicep and tricep you contract one of the other


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

i'm not referring to contractions upon orgasm...


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

It doesn't sound like a big problem..It could be all phsycological, most probably all in the mind. But i don't think you'll get proper advice on this matter on UKM. If it bothers you this much I would go see a medical expert immediately. There could be a serious underlying problem with your prostate or something as the male orgasm is triggerred by the pelvic floor muscles contracting around the prostate. Surely you will get better advice posting on a board specialising in male health..


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't quite understand, do you mean the tensing during mastubation, takes the feeling of the orgasm away?


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

The PC muscle plays a vital role in both male and female sexual response -- the jolts and spasms of orgasm are caused by the rapid involuntary contractions of the PC muscles. Kegels, is the exercises designed for strengthening the PC muscles,

Strong PC muscles are great for sexual health on a number of counts

Increasing blood flow and circulation in your pelvic region is not only good for improving PC muscle tone and sensitivity, it brings greater mindfulness to the parts of your body involved in your sexual response

Strong PC muscles can make for stronger sensations during arousal and orgasm. Squeezing well toned PC muscles during sex can bring many women to orgasm and increase men's performance in the sack!

Identify the PC muscles, Figure eight, front and back, Imagine you are urinating. Now squeeze the muscles you would as if you were cutting off the flow of urine. Those are your PC muscles. Now let go and try it again. You are contracting the anterior or frontal part of the PC muscle figure eight.

If you are a man, strengthening the PC muscle can help you develop greater ejaculation control. Now squeeze your muscles as if you were trying to prevent yourself from passing gas -- this is the posterior part of the PC loop. The challenge is to learn to relax these muscles at will. Do the posterior squeezes rapidly five times in a row. Try to be conscious of relaxing your anus after every squeeze. Try not to squeeze your thighs, butt or abs--just by doing these PC exercises can help you put the eye of a squirrel out at 20 paces


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What an odd thread


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> What an odd thread


lol.. Definatley.. But i will admit to sitting here and doing them tensing exercises :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> What an odd thread


I've read it and still dont get it ? You shoot, you roll over - simples


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

i have to be honest myself and admit i don't know what this is about, but i'll give this muscle squeezing a pop...lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Now given up on the exercises, the mrs just asked me why im pulling funny faces!


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

lukeee said:


> lol.. Definatley.. But i will admit to sitting here and doing them tensing exercises :laugh:


 LMAO


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

So you made a thread to tell people you can tense your nob. I can also tense my nob when I want to, big fvckin whoop.

Are you asking a question here or are you just on a rant about how you don't like to tense your nob??

If it's involuntary then you can't do anything about it. If you can then stop if you want...what the fvck do you want us to do about this? lmfao


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought pump pump squirt was the norm in and out in 30 seconds.....


----------

